

Show HN: Mobile CSS Stylesheet for Hacker News - filipmandaric
http://pastebin.com/KcFjaMtP

======
filipmandaric
I visited Hacker News today on my phone and noticed that the site is not
mobile friendly. There are some homespun mobile versions around the web, but
they don't seem kosher. So I decided to take a break and entertain myself with
the challenge of "mobilizing" Hacker News with its existing HTML!

To my front end developer brethren, paste this code at the end of news.css in
Chrome, squish the viewport to a <768px width, and you should see the site
mobile friendly. Feel free to edit this code and post your own version with
any bugfixes or improvements I might have missed. Other comments, general
discussion on mobile CSS, and any anecdotes about the pain of retroactively
mobilizing websites are welcome too. ;-)

Also, the site HTML may not be perfect (tables...), but I think it'd be great
to get some form of this code actually deployed on the site so we can browse
on our phones, upvote please!

